# كيفية تصميم بروفايل



## saleh123456 (7 مارس 2010)

نرجوا من اخواننا المهندسين تزويدنا بكيفية عمل بروفايل للطرق


----------



## dode789 (7 مارس 2010)

طبعا بعد ما كون تحدد مسار الطريق يتم رفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعية كل 25م وعادة يتم اخذ منسوب نقطة ال center للطريق 
بعدها يتم رسم البروفايل بمقياس معين وعادة بمقياس 1/2000 للافقي اما للشاقولي فيكون 1/200 
وللتوضيح سأرفق لك ملف اوتوكاد يوضح العملية فذلك افضل ( الطريق المرفق هو لطريق زراعي خدمي داخل قرية )


----------



## بسيم85 (7 مارس 2010)

كتّر الله خيرك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ماجد العراقي (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخواننا الاعزاء على الموضوع


----------



## zougahg (8 مارس 2010)

*merci*

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مستر ممادو (13 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله دوما


----------



## عزت محروس (13 مارس 2010)

اخى بارك الله فيك ولكن الموجود بالمرفقات برفايل تم عملة 
اما عنوان الموضوع هوكيفية تصميم بروفايل
نرجو تحرى الدقة فى كتابة الموضوعات


----------



## عمر اسلام (14 مارس 2010)

عن طريق برنامج لاند ديسيك توب أو بعض اليسبات الخاصة بذلك
:15::15:


----------



## mostafammy (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ولــودي (9 أبريل 2010)

يسلمووووو يا صالح


----------



## ولــودي (9 أبريل 2010)

بس الكتاب اوالشرح ما طلح صحيح يعني خرابش ما فهمنا شي يمكن من يوم حملته او ما تعرف عندي المهم مشكور علاا لمشاركه


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medhat abdo (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الليسب يمكنك من عمل البروفايل وهو من الليسبات المهمه وجدته بالمنتدى عسى ان يلبى طلبك


----------



## محموداسد (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## talan77 (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طوكر (14 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل صالح 
إليك رسم البروفايل في بوست الأخ العزيز عبد الباقي الأمين وأنت متكئ و وتشرب في البيبسي كولا (رغم أنها أصبحت بريال ونصف في السعودية) ممكن تشرب عصائر طبيعية بدلاً عنها :7:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125615-6.html


----------



## m.sabry (6 مايو 2010)

:63:


----------



## القرنفلة (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## forfuture74 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم ... لهذا التعاون المثمر ..فعلا ان زكاة العلم هو نشره ...اخوكم ابن جامعة الكوفة


----------



## MOAIYED (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waleedj kaidj (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
حمدي الراشــــــــــــــــــــــدي


----------



## waleedj kaidj (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اذكرالله ياغاف


----------



## waleedj kaidj (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اذكرالله ياغافل


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بيكم اخواني


----------

